# CAFAC shoot



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

CAFAC...Canadian Archer's For A Cause

Great fun today, and thanks to everyone who came out to support the shoot. $360 was raised for Breast Cancer research. 

The following people attended

1st place Foghorn
2nd place Ontario Moose
3rd place BigF

and in no specific order

-whiz with a scepter
-dutchy
-DsrtRat
-Engine10
-cheaplaughs
-Inukshuk
-Scott Munro
-Sean McKenty
-FiFi
-Araz2114
-Pidge
-Larry Heaslip
-Micheal Heaslip
-Tom Borton
-Cath8r

Pics to follow...if I can figure out why the "Manage Attachments" button is not showing on my computer right now.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*wow ..... that's quite a bundle *

and congrats to Foghorn ..... that's 2 AFAC's in the bag. 

Scores ..... we need scores :wink:


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Pictures?:happy1:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

ZarkSniper said:


> CAFAC...Canadian Archer's For A Cause
> 
> Great fun today, and thanks to everyone who came out to support the shoot. $360 was raised for Breast Cancer research.
> 
> ...




Dare I suggest this? Try creating an alter and see if the manage attachments option opens there, if so your account settings may be off, if you still cannot get that window to come up I suspect a popup blocker is intervening.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Had a great time (even if it was on the back of other shooters) at the CAFAC shoot. It is always fun to see all the people that make archery fun. 

I would like to thank Jason (Zarksniper) for running this. He did a great job and fun was the name of the game.

I would also like to thank George and Richard that own the Archer's Nook for donating the range to CAFAC for the day. I bet that Saturdays are usually a busy time (especially in the winter) and letting us shoot for free was a great help for CAFAC.... Thanx again.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hey that's great news 

Glad to hear the day went off well, and some fun was had while raising funds for a worthy cause 

Now............. where are the mandatory pics :wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I too would like to thank Zarksniper and the Archers Nook for hosting the event. 



> Had a great time (even if it was on the back of other shooters)


Hehe, sure thing R2-D2!!!


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

Scores?


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Jason, Thanks to you and The Nook for a most enjoyable day yesterday!!
Borts2 and I had a great time, tons of fun, learned a lot, AND, we liked everyone we met.
Tom was having such a good time he forgot his bow and had to go back after he dropped me off.
I had such a good time I've been on the "target bow" portion of AT shopping, not sure what to buy but I'm looking.
Best regards to everyone, and Thanks again for making a pair of hick deer-hunters feel so welcome..........Angus


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, well done Jason. Thank George and Richard for me for hosting the event.

btw, strings worked out perfectly : )


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Jason, George and Richard. The shoot was fantastic to say the least and I think everyone had a great time.

Engin10 and Borts2, it was a real pleasure to meeting the both of you and hear your hunting stories, you guys spend allot of time in the stand, my hats off to you. Maybe you can teach me some of that patiance some day.

Thank you to everyone that was there, it was fun!

A special thanks to Matty for not coming out and giving some of the other shooters an oppertunity to win.

Dietmar


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Awesome shoot! Big thanks to the Nook and Jay for putting it on so well. 
I'd also like to thank Matty for not showing up and beating me again. That was very big of you


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sounds like everyone had a good time, maybe I should stay away from more shoots:wink:


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Sounds like everyone had a good time, maybe I should stay away from more shoots:wink:


Quit Sulking it is not very becoming of you


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was there to watch and it did look like everyone was having fun. I had to leave before it was over so I'm looking forward to Jay posting some of the pics he took. It would have been nice to shoot but I think me and my PSE X7 would have gottin our bottoms smacked and not in a good way!!!! Everyone there seemed to be extremely friendly and it would have been a great time even if I did get smacked around!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Wiz w/a Sceptre said:


> Quit Sulking it is not very becoming of you


Have you been told yet today


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Guys...the pics won't upload. Something wrong with the PC at home. I can't get the manage attchments button to show, and no smileys or the buttons at the top of the posting screen are working either. Think maybe I need some plugin or something.

Any Ideas?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Use a PC at work or a friend's place.

Or email them to someone who can upload them for you.


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

Give it to me and I'll upload them. I was in London Friday night but you were at work. Maybe we could make an exchange in Woodstock. By the way get Vista....lol


----------

